# Light switch!!



## DirtyArry (Jun 26, 2003)

i dunno if this is the write forum or not but is there any way i can connect my bedroom lights to my computer, so i can switch by light on n off my the click of a mouse button????? lmao i know its lazy but it'd be cool   hmm


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this is posible with a computer - but you would need a qualified electrician to wire the lights up. and some control unit installed in PC - would be cheaper just to instal a remote control dimmer . Then switch the light on/off from the remote


----------



## DirtyArry (Jun 26, 2003)

lol, kk... i got the idea from www.trainman8.com


----------



## DirtyArry (Jun 26, 2003)

or somthing like that


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

link does not work


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

X10.com


----------



## rhMattL19 (Feb 7, 2005)

You must spend even more time than me in front of your computer.

Well, I've been wondering if I could remotely control the kettle from my computer.

I guess you must live in one of those rooms the size of a football field. Why not just throw something at the switch ... a sock? heh


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is what I want:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Rockn said:


> This is what I want:


 Think there would be cooling issues? Water cool it with a fresh water supply line and have the coffee pot fill automatically? Have the pots tank recirculate through the system until coffee is made. Then you'd get new and cooler water in the system.


----------



## RedAxl (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Dirty(H)Arry,
I actually created a project from my college days similar as what you want.
I called it PortMaster.

Its outside appearance looks just like an Extension Cord with 8 Socket 
for Appliance to Plug into, and has RS232 for connection to PC (parallel port).

My internal component consists of 8 D-FlipFlops which controls the relays, 
8 relays (one for each socket), which cuts/connects one of Electical line. 
The other line is always connected.

The relays was being controled by the PC through parallel port.

In software side, I used C language, 
which sends characters (depending on what Socket is to be turned on) to the port, 
which sends sets of 1 and 0 to 8 D-FlipFlops. 
Of course it has data entry of Appliances/Socket number in its interface.

Aside for the manual control on PC, I can also set the time when 
the appliances will turn On or Off.

I hope you got the Idea. :up:


----------



## dmonixed (Feb 12, 2005)

i know a lot more about residintial electrical than about computers thats to be for sure, but i think you could do it, 
first you would need a electronic switch/device(may be something out there, but i dont think it would be to cheap and is probably made for something like controlling a large business power from a computer like in a highrise office building, i might look into it i think its an interesting idea) that can withstand the current of hardwiring into your household elictrical and the electronic control(probably be a simple enough device but id be trouble to come up with it my knowledge is in household electrical because i am a homeremodeler, but basically it would have to move a switch on and off electronically when it recieves power from your computer)set at a low voltage so that you can integrate/run off of your pc, then you would just have to connect it to pc(not knowledgeable enough, but maybe thru usb somehow) and have the ability to turn power to the port on/off(i dont know enough bout pcs to know how to control power of your ports myself but im sure you can or there is hardware or software with which you can)

you would wire it into the circuit like any other switch if , and if your serious i would put a manual overide switch encase the electronic one fails, but if adding, you would have to just leave lightswitch in on posistion, and if you want to make your computer flip your switch you have presently it is improbable although it could be done too with much more money and effort.

the concept electronically anyways is simple enough, but real world? if there is no way to turn a port of then.... you would have to make a device that you can connect to usb(or maybe another type of port possibly internal would be better suited to control this type of switching device thats for guys who are advanced users here to decide) and develop software to control this device 

and if something like this doesnt already exist, id be willing to put my real world knowledge together with someone who has the pc knowledge, there are a lot more possibilties than just turning your light off.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

The Clapper, Clap on, Clap off, LOL.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I have my house equipped with X10 controlled outlets and light controllers along with firecracker controllers. It works great except for one thing, you have to be very careful that you don't introduce line noise into your household wiring. I used power-strips with built in EMI-filters for PC power supplies and large appliances. Also, flourescent lights are out, they're a pain to get to work correctly with the controllers.

You can write macros to control the whole system. You can create your own remote control useing macros and LIRC. I also have some wireless x10 cameras integrated with the home entertainment system, so I can check areas of the property without leaving my couch.

I used to have the whole house voice controlled useing Nitrous Voice Flux along with the x10 system, but it irritated my wife so much I had to remove the voice control. It can only be trained to one voice at a time, so it'd be great if your the only person living in the house.. :up: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=nitrous voice flux

Be careful to turn on your pop-up stopper when you visit the x10 website.


----------



## PDarowski (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe someone could make a tutorial on how to make a simple switch? SOmeone who's done it or maybe someone who is willing to use his/her timeon such a venture. It would be kind of cool


----------

